# Anyone know if Canon EF lenses can be used (with adaptor) on Sony a6000?



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I recently bought the Sony a6000 after waiting for a very competitive mirrorless camera. Sony has a good offer of lens but I would like to know if there is any way to use my EF lenses on the Sony a6000. If so, what adaptot can you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2014)

You can, but the lens mount to body on the a6000 might not standup to heavy loads, it has some plastic parts that users have bashed. Fortunately, you can buy a replacement lens mount made of metal from Fotodiox should you see issues with the Sony lens mount. Don't buy one unless you have a problem. Some claim that tightening the screws that hold the mount to the body helps, some tighten them weekly, others say it doesn't help.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/strengthen-bond-sony-camera-lenses-replacement-mount/

I can't say which adapter to use, as I don't own a a6000.


----------



## candc (Oct 24, 2014)

I would get the metabones ultra speed booster. Its expensive but it is made for using ff lenses. It will give you ff field fov and you gain a stop of light.

http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB_SPEF-E-BM2

They make regular ef to e adaptors also


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 24, 2014)

First, ask yourself why did you buy mirrorless camera over DSLR? I highly recommend staying with their native lenses - smaller, lighter, more balance and most important of all faster AF.

Otherwise, there is no true benefits carrying mirrorless with an adaptor and larger EF lenses.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the standard Metabones Adapter and it works with most lens. It does not auto focus some of the older lens such as the EF 50f1.8. It also has some issues with third party lens. In general auto focus is slightly worst on Nex 6 than a 60D in live view. I believe the speed booster version has improved auto focus. 

In truth I give up on using auto focus with Canon lens on my Nex6. I do not know if you will get phase detection Auto focus with the adapter on an a6000. Phase detection only works on certain lenses on the Nex6.

I did not buy the speed boost version because I plan on using my lens on a 7r some day. 

You will find the lens that work best are shorter prime lens. Not really because of weight but because of length. Long lenses get a little awkward.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> First, ask yourself why did you buy mirrorless camera over DSLR? I highly recommend staying with their native lenses - smaller, lighter, more balance and most important of all faster AF.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no true benefits carrying mirrorless with an adaptor and larger EF lenses.



All true if you plan on staying with auto focus. However I bought mine specifically to adapt old manual focus prime lenses. Secondary as a travel camera. There are holes currently in the lens line up and the ability to adapt a lens you already own is a big deal.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 25, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> First, ask yourself why did you buy mirrorless camera over DSLR? I highly recommend staying with their native lenses - smaller, lighter, more balance and most important of all faster AF.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no true benefits carrying mirrorless with an adaptor and larger EF lenses.



Oh I don't know - there are advantages to mirrorless cameras that have nothing to do with size (disadvantages too, from certain perspectives); besides, the OP may already own a bunch of EF lenses and want to start there.

Anyway, the standard Metabones adapter provides EXIF data, in-camera aperture change (crucial with EF/EF-S lenses, of course), IS support and, for some lenses, AF - but Dylan's right: if you need fast AF, let alone the astonishingly fast AF you get from EF lenses on Canon dslrs (or native lenses on the Sony), you will be very disappointed/frustrated. Speed varies (fastest in my experience is the very lightweight EF-S 10-18mm), but it's never fast enough to use on anything that moves (it seems to be accurate, though, and of course you're spared back/front focus issues). You may find MF preferable, in part because the a6000, like all the better mirrorless bodies, makes MF easy, worlds apart from any dslr (or slr, for that matter). And if you do, you may want to try a few cheap old MF lenses (there are lots of good tips online) and adapters; the focusing rings on those are in a different class from anything I've encountered on a lens made for a dslr, even L lenses. 

(I've not tried any of Metabones' speed boosters, partly because I have a ff mirrorless camera, partly because for the price of one of those I could buy a handful of MF lenses.)


----------

